# re-Make failed port... clear options



## sberry2a (Aug 17, 2009)

I am trying to install /usr/ports/security/pinentry port but accidentally left options for gtk enabled.  Now, I want to run make again and have the menu (blue screen) come up again to give me the options again.  How do I accomplish this?


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 17, 2009)

`# cd /usr/ports/security/pinentry && make config`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2009)

If you want to remove the config options: `# make rmconfig`.


----------

